# Snake ID



## saximus (Aug 14, 2013)

This was located on the property of a guy I work with. Sorry about the poor photos but he was too scared to get any closer. He lives in Meadowflat which I’m led to believe is about halfway between Lithgow and Bathurst. 
Based on location and the shape of the head (what you can see of it), my first impression was Tiger but I’m thinking possibly a Copperhead as well?


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a copperhead to me


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2013)

Are A.ramsayi that dark? That was the only thing sort of swaying me. It’s way out of A.superbus territory.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 14, 2013)

It's definitely A.ramsayi, I don't know snakes but the colour on the side of that is just textbook and ramsayi are often very dark.


----------



## saratoga (Aug 14, 2013)

Copperhead – larger lighter lateral scales, and the matt dull black back and texture of the scales


----------



## Riffherper (Aug 14, 2013)

A.ramsayi is a woma :/ this is not a woma


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Riffherper said:


> A.ramsayi is a woma :/ this is not a woma



-.-
austrelaps ramsayi


----------



## Riffherper (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha was waiting for it


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha you fool. I was wondering how you didn't pick up on that  

Thanks for the replies gents. I feel a bit sheepish for thinking Tiger now...


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2013)

Highlands copper? Definitely a copperhead, but are highlands that big?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry my bad, I overlooked ramsayi is a highlands :lol:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just to add to *Saratoga's* excellent description...

Diagnostic of copperheads, the lower laterals are cream to white with dark edging. You can also get this with the occsaional Red-bellied but their smooth, glossy black dorsal scales readily distinguish them from the matt, rough textured dorsal scales on Copperheads. You often get a row or two of brighter coloured laterals between the lowest lateral scales and the dorsal colour.

While there is only the vaguest indication visible on the photos provided, the lips will have light and dark vertical barring on them.


What a little fatty! Definitely on a good wicket.


Blue


----------



## eipper (Aug 29, 2013)

Austrelaps ramsayi


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 6, 2013)

Most A.ramsayi ive seen have been quite dark


----------



## jack (Sep 6, 2013)

Superb snake. 100%


----------

